

Stiff asks, great programmers answer (Torvalds, Norvig, Stroustrup, etc.) - zkz
http://blog.csdn.net/mudboy/archive/2006/08/07/1033297.aspx

======
vorador
This is an example of blatant plagiarism - besides, the content has already
been submitted : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=574301>

~~~
zkz
Uh sorry

------
bittersweet
Besides the fact it is plagiarism, I'm really annoyed by the wrapping of
words!

